

Ask HN: What/Who is whyslow.net and why are they copying HN? - yawniek

i just came to http://hn.whyslow.net via google search and as it asked me for my pw i realized i wasnt on HN. is this authorized or are they just trying to get passwords?
======
lt
Aparently their main page loads HN as an iframe and hides all techcrunch
stories. Kinda funny.

Probably someone that was sick of techcrunch on HN made it for himself and
there's no major conspiracy of password stealing or SEO tricks.

------
pwmanagerdied
I don't know why it exists, but it's CNAMEd to point to news.ycombinator.com,
so they couldn't be stealing passwords now, at least.

~~~
yawniek
thanks, i forgot to check dns, too early in the morning and i was just
confused. altough whyslow.net itself is not a cname. can you potentially
uprank your domain at google with cnaming to a known site?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Looks like an awesome possibility. Presumably at least one SE is using domain
name as the primary key for sites in its index - so can you really just point
your domain at someone else's site and steal their content until your PR
improves then flip the site? Presumably fails with duplicate content checks.

